# Blank slide as source for projector



## salmar (Jul 27, 2016)

I have a Kramer VS-41H 4x1 HDMI Switcher. It runs to our auditorium projector to switch from the computer to the blu-ray. I use this for the stage sometimes for shows, but need it to go black from time to time. Currently I just include a black slide on the computer, as disconnecting the source shows the blue screen. I would like to have a source I could switch to instead in case I need to use the computer without disrupting the show. 

Would there be a way to use the switcher to do this?


----------



## microstar (Jul 27, 2016)

You might check your projector remote to see if it has a "mute" function. On many projectors this drops a shutter in front of the light source to actually block all light from coming out the lens, which video black does not accomplish. There are external devices available that attach to the outside of the projector to do the same thing.


----------



## FMEng (Jul 27, 2016)

Some projectors have a setting to make the no signal screen black instead of blue.


----------



## WVTheatre (Jul 29, 2016)

Another option is a DMX projector dowser. Unfortunately they're just about $500 so I can't say I would recommend one if there's a better (cheap/free) option.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadCheerios (Jul 29, 2016)

WVTheatre said:


> Another option is a DMX projector dowser. Unfortunately they're just about $500 so I can't say I would recommend one if there's a better (cheap/free) option.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know a guy who made a home made dowser that was controlled with a wired remote that was literally an old cd rom drive and a black plastic disk. Super simple, super effective.


----------



## KeepOnTruckin (Jul 30, 2016)

DeadCheerios said:


> I know a guy who made a home made dowser that was controlled with a wired remote that was literally an old cd rom drive and a black plastic disk. Super simple, super effective.



If we want to get into how to make a cheap projector douser, tape a 3 ring binder over the top of the lens and tie a string to the end, pull up on string to open, let go to douse.


----------



## RonHebbard (Jul 31, 2016)

KeepOnTruckin said:


> If we want to get into how to make a cheap projector douser, tape a 3 ring binder over the top of the lens and tie a string to the end, pull up on string to open, let go to douse.


How do I address it? I guess it'd be O.K. if you're in a 'bind'.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## salmar (Aug 1, 2016)

I was going to use an arduino controller and servos to make a douser, but found out I have a mute switch on the remote and cable I can run to the projector to control it from the sound booth. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## np18358 (Aug 1, 2016)

KeepOnTruckin said:


> tape a 3 ring binder over the top of the lens and tie a string to the end, pull up on string to open, let go to douse.



I would be very cautious using a binder (which I believe only come in plastic with card board) to douse a projector. Could either start a fire, or just burn the plastic, which is carcinogenic. Perhaps it would work with a classroom projector, but with a more intense projector, I would definitely worry about heat.


----------



## KeepOnTruckin (Aug 1, 2016)

np18358 said:


> I would be very cautious using a binder (which I believe only come in plastic with card board) to douse a projector. Could either start a fire, or just burn the plastic, which is carcinogenic. Perhaps it would work with a classroom projector, but with a more intense projector, I would definitely worry about heat.



Good point. I am slightly embarrassed to say I did this on a 5000 lumen projector and the binder did not get past "a little warm"


----------

